# ADGA vs TMGR AND MDGA



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

I have the choice of breeding my TMGR doe (75% lamancha 25% Nigerian Dwarf) to a mini lamancha buck or a regular lamancha buck. Which one would you choose? If I breed her to the standard lamancha could her babies be registered ADGA. Which would you rather breed her to?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would not be breeding a mini female to full size male. Plus, you can't register anything out of your mini LaMancha with ADGA. So you are better off going with a buck that is registered with the registry that your mini female is registered.


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

Okay thanks! And she said she was a normal size lamancha even though bred as a mini


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I take it she is an F1 Mini Mancha then. They are pretty close to a normal size LaMancha. But I would still breed to the Mini Mancha buck.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

and you really want to breed to a mini buck with gopher, not elf ears cuz you ahve a better change of getting registerable kids even if they are bucks...2gen bucks have to have gopher ears to be registered MDGA. AND if you find a mini lamancha buck and you live near or in Indiana...lemme know, I just bought a mini lamancha doeling  and I need to find her a boyfriend.


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

I do live in Indiana!! The lady has a mini mancha buck! If I get a buck out of her this winter would you be interested?


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sorry let me clerify. I am buying a mini mancha doe bred back to a mini mancha buck. She will be due this winter. If she has a mini mancha buck would you be interested in buying him? The buck she will be bred to has blue eyes!


----------

